# Gesturing polyrhythmic lines or phrasing - ::anger face::



## daspianist (May 13, 2011)

This... THIS...*THIS*!










Its ingenious orchestration, hinting at the carnal nature of Stéphane Mallarmé's poem L'après-midi d'un Faune while drawing references to similar moments in Wagner and Tchaikovsky .. but THIS! How do you gesture this out without confusing players (student players in this case), and yourself. Do you just focus on the theme and pray that the wind players are from the Berliner Philharmoniker can take care it all on their own, or do you focus on the winds thinking that as long as you give the downbeats to the strings they can play out the theme however they'd like?

How would _Pierre Boulez_ do this :tiphat:? Or actually, how would you approach this?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

daspianist said:


> Or actually, how would you approach this?


Wear a smart black suit, arrive at the concert hall, step up to the podium, gather my thoughts, then proceed to wave my arms about in the air like I had any idea what I was doing, waiting for the polite applause to start.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

It appears right at the beginning here:





To me he appears to be conducting mostly the strings


----------

